# King Mo welcomes Rampage to join Bellator



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

> Respect is a funny word.
> 
> Not so much that whenever the word respect is used, hilarity ensues, but more because while the definition of respect can be found in a dictionary, it seems to mean something different for just about everybody.
> 
> ...


http://www.mmaweekly.com/king-mo-lawal-welcomes-rampage-to-join-bellator-talks-respect-in-mma


----------

